# Navigationskonzept



## Roman Locher (22. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze gerade an einem heftigen Problem. Es geht um folgende Navigation:

http://content2.eu.porsche.com/prod/classic/ClassicModels.nsf/deugerman/ClassicModelleporscheTyp

Um ein Modell auszuwählen, muss ich umständlich mit den Pfeiltasten nach vorne bzw. nach hinten navigieren. Danach kommt eine 2. Ebene, auf der ich das Modelljahr auswählen muss.

Wie geht das besser? Ich hab schon mit einer Navigation rumgespielt, wo die Modelle als Bild auf einem Zeitstrahl aufgezeichnet waren ... 

Grüße, Roman


----------



## Consti (22. September 2004)

Hoho!
Da stellt aber ein MItarbeiter einer GANZ grossen Firma eine Frage - direkt von Porsche! Das ist ja eine richtige Ehre für uns!

Nun aber zu deinem Problem.
Nachem ich begriffen habe, was du überhaupt meinst, habe ich folgenden Vorschlag:

Du könntestet die Autobilder (ab jetzt Autos) Quadratisch / Rechteckig anordnen, da kann man schneller navigieren, aber ob das schöner ist, weiss ich auch nicht.

Eine weitere Idee wäre, dass du alle Autos nebeneinander setzt und sie evtl. durch Gif-Animationen vergrössern lässst - falls du das gerne beibehalten möchtest.
Aber Platz um die ganze Liste auszufahren, ist ja eigentlich vorhaneden.

Ansonsten könntest du auch eine Grafik nehmen, auf dem ein Bild von allen Autos (jetzt meine ich aber RICHTIGE Autos) ist und dann jedes Auto Anklickbar machst - du setzt für jeden Bereich einen eigenen Hyperlink.

Wie sich dies allerdings techn. regeln lässt, kann ich dir nicht sagen!
Frag' dazu im HTML Forum nach, falls dir diese Idee zusagt!


----------



## Roman Locher (22. September 2004)

Ich hab hier mal einen Entwurf angehängt . Das Problem ist, dass ich zum Teil 10 Autos in einem Jahr (also untereinander) darstellen muss. Die ganzen Untermodelle halt.  Ich muss auch beachten, dass die kleinen Miniaturmodelle irgendwie eine Mindestgröße haben sollten 

Ich dachte schon an Flash, aber wenn der User kein Flash hat, bekommt er u.U. keine Navi zu sehen.

Grüße, Roman

P.S. Bin übrigens NUR Prakti und arbeite an einem Konzept *g*


----------



## Consti (22. September 2004)

> Ich dachte schon an Flash, aber wenn der User kein Flash hat, bekommt er u.U. keine Navi zu sehen.



Das ist zwar richtig, jedoch ist Flash schon fast ein MUSS, wenn man sich einigermaßen komfortabel durchs I-Net bewegen möchte.
Und wer es dann nicht hat, bekommts zwar nicht zu sehen, ist aber selber dran Schuld, da Flash schon seit einiger Zeit einfach (inoffiziell) zum Web-Standard gehört
Es wär so ähnlich, wenn du keine Framesets auf deiner HP nutzen dürftest, weil der IE 1 es zum Beispiel noch nicht versteht!

Hoffe, konnte dir wenigstens da etwas weiter helfen!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (23. September 2004)

Hi,

um dem noch etwas hinzuzufügen: Eine animierte Navigation mit Flash ist allemal besser als eine mit JavaScript - _wenn_ das Flash-PlugIn vorhanden ist (was laut Macromedia bei ca. 99% der User der Fall ist), wird diese zuverlässig immer gleich dargestellt. Abgesehen davon, dass sich JavaScript leicht deaktivieren lässt, brauchst Du oft recht komplexe Ebenenstrukturen und Adressierungen (z.T. mit Browserweichen), was die Sache in meinen Augen Flash unterlegen macht (zumindest, wenn die Navigation einen bestimmten Komplexitätsgrad überschreitet).

Mit Flash kannst Du außerdem sehr fließende Animationen mit Überblendungen und Skalierungen realisieren und komfortabel auf externe Datenquellen (z.B. Datenbanken) zugreifen, was die Pflege Deiner Inhalte erleichtert. (Ok, das würde mit JS und PHP auch funktionieren, aber ich bin halt kein Fan von grafischer Navigation mit JavaScript)

Gruß


----------



## itseit (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich schlage einen Kompromiss vor mt Java Script und flash - somit kann der user sofern er kein flash hat trotzdem arbeiten. Wobei heute mit einem klick flash installiert ist.


----------



## Roman Locher (8. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die Flash, JavaScript Tipps  Wie sieht's denn aus mit dem Navigationskonzept ansich? Ich habe hier noch ein weiteres Beispiel: http://content2.eu.porsche.com/prod/motorsport/History.nsf/deugerman/rennwagen Es geht darum, diese vielen Bubbles durch ein neues Konzept zu ersetzen. Aber abgesehen von einem DropDown fällt mir dazu nix ein  Wie kann ich viel Informationen auf einem Bildschirm visualisieren, ohne dass der User ewig scrollen muss oder die Navigation zu kompliziert wird. Diese Bubbles sind ziemlich nervig, wenn man die einzelnen Modelle durchgehen möchte - finde ich jedenfalls.

Danke für weitere Anregungen ...


----------



## ShadowMan (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Roman!

Wie wäre es denn mit einer Art Kalender? Oben klein das Jahr und darunter in eckigen Boxen eine Auflistung, so dass der User nur durch die Jahreszahlen scrollen muss und der Rest automatisch mitscrollt. Zusätzlich würde ich ein Kästen machen in das man eine Jahreszahl eingeben kann.

Ich finde diese Idee ehrlich gesagt recht innovativ und auch nicht zu langweilig => Dropdownmenü.

Aber mehr sage ich jetzt mal nicht, sonst musste mir den Praktikumsplatz abgeben *gg*

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Roman Locher (8. Oktober 2004)

Dann meinst Du aber so etwas ähnliches wie ich in meinem Konzeptscreen schon angedeutet habe, oder? Also einen Zeitstrahl den ich nach rechts / links bewegen kann und eben für jedes Jahr die verfügbaren Fahrzeuge auswählen kann. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch an Deinem Vorschlag?

Ciao Roman


----------



## ShadowMan (8. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke schon das wir da über die gleiche Idee sprechen 

Diesen Strahl würd ich dann noch mit nem schönen farblichen Verlauf ausstatten (alt => neu) usw.

Sei doch einfach mal kreativ!

Verstehe leider nicht wie man so ein Praktikum machen kann und dann so "unkreativ" ist...   
(das sollte keine Beleidigung sein, einfach nur eine Animation zum selbst drüber nachdenken und handeln, schließlich soll es *deine* Arbeit werden und nicht unsere...denn coden usw. kann heutzutage jeder, nur die Ideen, die hat nicht jeder *g*)
Aber wenn du die Idee eh schon selbst hattest vergiss einfach was ich gesagt hab *hehe*

Grüßle,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Roman Locher (8. Oktober 2004)

Ja, die Ideen  90% der vermeintlich neuen Ideen ist eh Schnee von gestern oder irgendwo geklaut. Aber ich bin leider defintiv kein kreativer Mensch. Ich bewundere immer die Designer, die kurz etwas auf dem Papier skizzieren und es sieht einfach gut aus.

Schönes Wochenende ...


----------

